
Introducing Wheelio - koancone
Wheel.io is a IOT miniature wagon wheel start up that is coming soon. Preorders starting next week. Get in on the ground floor of a Zeitgeist wave surfing hipster managed blockchain start up...
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;handcraftedbullshit.tumblr.com&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Welcome to HN. Don't submit something that you say yourself is bullshit. Jokes
and satire don't work well on HN.

~~~
koancone
Hello,

Thanks for the welcome. Really the contribution was satire not bullshit.
Sometimes satire will give valuable insights about societal phenomena, e.g.
possible irrational exuberance in the SV start up set. That said I get the
message and will be careful to only post straightforward, serious
contributions going forward.

